# Newbie with a Miller Falls router question.



## jlm43 (Feb 20, 2012)

Hello all. I am trying to gather info and a value of my router. It is a Miller Falls 7800. It is in excellent shape. It has the original metal case and cardboard box. This was made before my time (born in 77) and I know nothing about it. I am trying to decide if I should keep it or sell it. I am 99% sure that I will never use it seeing as I have 2 routers that are less than 5 years old.
Thanks
J


----------



## Bob R (Sep 22, 2010)

Wow, i wasn't even aware they made a router,always thought of Miller Falls as a builder of hand tools, at least that's all i've ever seen their name on, i think i'd keep it if it were mine.

By the way what size collet doe's it have??


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I wouldn't be selling it personally. As far as the value of the router, I have to be honest and say I have no idea, but I sure wouldn't want to get rid of it.


----------



## jlm43 (Feb 20, 2012)

It has a 1/4" collet. Thanks for the info. Hmmmm, what to do.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

That thing doesn't look like it ever made any sawdust. Just out of curiosity I did a little googling and found it in Popular Mechanics, September, 1963. page 165
http://books.google.com/books?id=Q-...Q6AEwBg#v=onepage&q=Miller Falls 7800&f=false
:smile:


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I would keep it. Being only 1/4" it wouldn't sell for much. But for a router to keep a roundover bit in.....priceless!

The Miller Falls, "sawzall", I have is a well built tool. I'd bet, the router is well made also.


----------



## jlm43 (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for the help everyone. I think I will put it back in the box and hold on to it for awhile. Unless... There is a good home it could go to for some one that would appreciate it. I am thinking somewhere around $50 plus shipping. I really have no idea about the value and it is nice looking router but there must be someone out there that would like looking at more than once every 3 years. If anyone here wants it and can appreciate a nice old tool, let me know. If not, I will pack it away.


----------



## brownmasterab (Dec 30, 2013)

*Interested in 780 router*

jlm43, If you still have the router, I would be interested in buying it.


----------



## Mike Finamore (2 mo ago)

Have same one; use only once in awhile. Anyone know if there's a stationary table for it ?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Mike Finamore said:


> Have same one; use only once in awhile. Anyone know if there's a stationary table for it ?


Highly unlikely!
However, you just need to attach your plastic base to any table with an standard size insert or even a round hole with flat head countersunk machine bolts, then screw your motor up into it the base.
It looks like a Craftsman wanna be to me. Probably still very useable.

The issue with base mounted table routers is adjusting for the bit height by unlocking the motor in the base and finely rotating it to get the exact right height.
That means reaching underneath blindly finding the lock lever and watching your bit height from above.
Many woodworkers have made their own "table" from a 3/4" or 1/2" piece of Melamine with a large enough hole for the biggest bit you intend to use.
Attach the base as described, and clamp a fence that has a notch for the bit and a single pivot bolt at one end so it will arc close or over the bit.
You Tube will have many examples.
That's as simple and easy as it gets. Support it over an inverted plastic milk crate or other hollow ventilated box and you're done.


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

ten yr old thread.

as wnt suggested, the most basic router table is a board with a hole in it
i used this one for years, box is for shop vac hook up










just clamp another board for a fence


----------



## B Coll (Nov 2, 2019)

jlm43 said:


> Thanks for the help everyone. I think I will put it back in the box and hold on to it for awhile. Unless... There is a good home it could go to for some one that would appreciate it. I am thinking somewhere around $50 plus shipping. I really have no idea about the value and it is nice looking router but there must be someone out there that would like looking at more than once every 3 years. If anyone here wants it and can appreciate a nice old tool, let me know. If not, I will pack it away.


Have you thought about giving it a try? At $75-85 back in 1977 that was a decent chunk of change for a router. I have a strong affinity for older tools, they were actually made well. I have 7 router including a palm router. Of my standard routers 1 is a 1974 PC model 100, 3 are PC 690's from the 80's. I have never put a dime into any of them. I also have a 2000 something PC 890 that has been repaired 6 times. I have circular saws from the 70's that have been dropped off roofs and still work as built. You might have your favorite router there and not even know it.


----------

